

How I Launched a Profitable Startup in 7 Days from the 7-Day Startup FB Group - scottytruong1
http://designpossum.com/blog/

======
scottytruong1
Thanks for the feedback, Paul. Much appreciated. That's definitely the
challenge and something I need to think about.

------
paulhauggis
"So here's the offer: For a flat monthly fee, you get our whole team of high-
end designers on retainer, ready to work for you anytime, 5 days a week. We'll
take care of all of your small design tasks: logo, landing page design (design
only, no coding), book covers, business cards, banners, flyers, small text,
color, or layout changes, etc..."

This sounds great in theory, but a flat rate is not a good idea in the long-
term..especially with design. People are picky and you might just end up
making very little money in the end/hour.

